# Burning legs - a supplement solution?



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I have noticed that my reason for bailing on a climb is usually not heavy breathing, and not leg strength, but leg pain. Others I ride with seem to not have the burning problem as much. It might just be a simple muscle endurance problem, but I'm wondering if anyone uses a supplement that helps with this. I presume it is a lactic acid issue.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

smilinsteve said:


> I presume it is a lactic acid issue.


Yes. No particular advice on a supplement but it could be a hydration problem (lack of) . You can elevate your lactate threshold through training though.

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...rition/training-fitness/lactate-threshold-101


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I like sportslegs. Some people might say it's useless but there are a lot that say it works me included


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

There are some supplements that have helped my muscle endurance in weight training. Namely, creatine and Nitric Oxide Boosters, which are usually Arginine or AKG with a bunch of caffeine. I never really thought of trying them for riding. I know caffeinne is supposed to work for endurance athletes. Getting a few more reps in the weight room is so much different than pedaling, I don't know if the benefits would transfer.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

It does sound like you just can't clear the lactate fast enough, I don't think that any supplement will help with this, it is more training and a little HTFU to push though that lactate burn to the top of the hill where some light peddleing will be able to burn that excess lactate off. 

There is no real quick fixes to replace some good training and time in the sport.


----------



## AM Octopus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have been using Sport Legs for the last few years and it really helps me with cramping in my legs on long climbs here in Colorado. I take four before every ride and I weight about 190lbs.

They sell small sample packets that you could try instead of buying a whole bottle.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

AM Octopus said:


> I have been using Sport Legs for the last few years and it really helps me with cramping in my legs on long climbs here in Colorado. I take four before every ride and I weight about 190lbs.
> 
> They sell small sample packets that you could try instead of buying a whole bottle.


Wow did they name that stuff just for me? 
They have a pretty good web site:
http://www.sportlegs.com
It sounds great actually. I get the burn when I ski as well, and they mention that too. I think I'm going to try it. 
It should be easy to tell if it works. When I squat in the gym, I've always gotten sore afterwords, with the typical 2nd day being the worst phenomena, but in the last couple of years, the soreness continues into day 4! It makes it difficult to squat at all, because it prohibits any serious riding or hiking until I have recovered. It would be a good test.

I'll try to get some for my next ride as well. Where do you buy yours?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

My friend is a nurse who lives in Davis. She runs medical support for the Davis Double Century every year. They keep mass quantities of generic Tums anti-acid tablets at the aid stations for cramps. Each tablet contains 400 mg of calcium. Apparently riders will come in with bad cramps, especially toward the end of the course. She told me she has given cramping riders half a dozen Tums, a full bottle of water, and 15 minutes later they are back on the bike.

Apparently cyclists sweat out a lot of calcium along with other salts, and many serious riders are chronically low on calcium. This sometimes shows up with cyclists having low bone density, propensity for fractures, etc., the reason resistance training is recommended for bone strength at least in the off season.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

slocaus said:


> My friend is a nurse who lives in Davis. She runs medical support for the Davis Double Century every year. They keep mass quantities of generic Tums anti-acid tablets at the aid stations for cramps. Each tablet contains 400 mg of calcium. Apparently riders will come in with bad cramps, especially toward the end of the course. She told me she has given cramping riders half a dozen Tums, a full bottle of water, and 15 minutes later they are back on the bike.
> 
> Apparently cyclists sweat out a lot of calcium along with other salts, and many serious riders are chronically low on calcium. This sometimes shows up with cyclists having low bone density, propensity for fractures, etc., the reason resistance training is recommended for bone strength at least in the off season.


Interesting. The Sport Legs supplement also has a lot of calcium, but it is in calcium lactate form. Tums = Calcium carbonate?

I never knew of the association between calcium and cramping and muscle burn. I don't know how cramping and burn are related, but I don't have a cramping problem, I have a burn problem, and the lactate in Sports Legs is what is supposed to help the burn.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

A pack of Tums is cheap, try it.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

I've done some light_ research_ on this issue. Arginine can be beneficial in clearing waste from the cells, namely clearing uric acid (which is gout issue). Obviously with lactic acid being a waste by-product of cells, I have tried using arginine in a supplement form to see if it helps, but I haven't tried it for a long enough time to give a definitive answer. Thankfully, arginine is one of the cheaper amino acids, so if you try it, it won't cost you much.

On a slightly related note (related in the fact it is another amino I'm referencing) That being said, I have had GREAT success using carnitine for riding. After 1 week on carnitine, my average heart rate for a ride over a same course (a training ride I did during the summer months) was lowered by almost 10 bpm and I was able to ride it faster than before. I don't think I gained that much fitness in a week, so I attribute it to the carnitine.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Arginine is great, combine that with Cordygen, via Cordygen Ultra VO2 and you will be a machine. 

You forget all about leg pump and gasping for air.


----------



## Velosprocket (Feb 15, 2009)

Have you tried bananas? Potassium seems to help me. I've tried Sport Legs because a friend of mine swears by them when snowboarding. I couldn't really tell a difference. I've also tried Hammer Endurolytes and Anti Fatigue Caps, both without noticing much difference.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Just take a multi vitamin about 1 hour prior to your rides, and see if that helps. One of the Sports blemd of vitamins. More training will get your body used to getting rid of lactic acid better.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

You maybe over thinking this. 

Train. Heal, train some more. 

Eat well, take some multis and a protein shake for recovery. Add some fish oil for thicker hair


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

cman8 said:


> I like sportslegs. Some people might say it's useless but there are a lot that say it works me included


+1 they work for me.


----------

